# Shirts Round two: The Color (sample inside)



## Chris (Mar 7, 2007)

The sample shirt is here, and it's great. 

Attached are pics of the Green/beige. 

Available colors will be Green/Beige, Green/Silver, Black/Silver (original).

Pricing will be forthcoming, orders will start Monday.

*Please keep in mind that this is to get the basic counts, if you didn't vote in the other thread, or are not 100% sure you are ordering one, please do not vote for a color!*


----------



## darren (Mar 7, 2007)

Sweet! I'm really liking the green/beige, but i'm also glad black/silver is also going to be an option... i may have to get TWO! Can i check both of these options?

Today must be like Christmas at ss.org HQ!


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, got a new computer, my Air Norton from HG, and a shirt.


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 7, 2007)

I might have to get a black and a green. Just for some variety


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2007)

Black/Silver.


----------



## noodles (Mar 7, 2007)

Black/silver all the way, because I am a cliched metalhead who only wears black shirts.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)

Black & silver cause i have a functional penis.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 7, 2007)

'm w/ noodles


----------



## Christopher (Mar 7, 2007)

I've already got two of the black / silver so I'll go with the green, just not sure about beige or silver.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 7, 2007)

I voted green/beige, but I'll be getting two shirts, a green/beige and a black/silver.


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2007)

noodles said:


> Black/silver all the way, because I am a cliched metalhead who only wears black shirts.



...except when you're dancing...


green/beige


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 8, 2007)

What ever, as long as I can put three poles in it and hold a circus!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 8, 2007)

*NO PINK!?*


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 8, 2007)

I'll be going with a green/beige and a black/silver.



noodles said:


> Black/silver all the way, because I am a cliched metalhead who only wears black shirts.


 
What about your blue "dwarf" shirt?


----------



## dpm (Mar 8, 2007)

how accurately is the color represented in that pic?


----------



## Hexer (Mar 8, 2007)

noodles said:


> Black/silver all the way, because I am a cliched metalhead who only wears black shirts.



 black/silver FTW! 


if I already had one I'd get a green one though


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2007)

dpm said:


> how accurately is the color represented in that pic?



I'd say it's pretty accurate. It's army green and tannish-beige. I can grab a couple more later on if you'd like.


----------



## Drew (Mar 8, 2007)

Sex. I'm in for green beige, so my roommates don't give me so much shit about wearing the same two black t-shirts all the time.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 8, 2007)

Black/Silver


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 8, 2007)

I'll probably do green/silver and maybe black/silver?


----------



## Berger (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm a fan of the green, beige or silver is cool by me


----------



## Shawn (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks good! Of course, I have a custom one made for me...will post a pic tomorrow! 

My friend, Bill does great work too. Im glad you're happy, Chris. 

Oh yeah, Bill made me a special green logo sevenstring.org shirt to match my guitar! Just one.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 10, 2007)

I need a green one with a white logo to match my esp


----------



## Christopher (Mar 13, 2007)

Did I miss the order?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't think Chris has started taking orders yet...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 13, 2007)

Not yet.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 15, 2007)

Black/Silver, i want one, Chris. How we can do?


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

Gonna start taking orders for black/silver on Monday. I'll be doing them in batches, so that the printer doesn't get overwhelmed with a fuckton of color orders.

Black/Silver, then the greens, then if people want custom stuff afterwards, it'll be between you and Bill so I don't have to middleman single shirts and pay extra postage and all that jive.


----------

